# Sistema de medicion de volumen de liquido



## gera_fime (May 15, 2009)

hola a todos
me encargaron el siguiente proyecto y necesito ayuda
medir el volumen de liquido que entra en un recipiente irregular , en escala de litros y galones.
debe llegar hasta un litro y mostrar el volumen en display, debe marcar de 1 en 1.


----------



## tecnogirl (May 15, 2009)

gera_fime: Existen numerosos sensores electronicos de caudal en el mercado. Busca en Google por sensores electronicos de volumen. La medicion del volumen la haces cuando el liquido entra al recipiente, de esta forma no importa que tan irregular sea el mismo. Claro que tambien existen medidores de tipo mecanico, por ejemplo, el agua de suministro publico lo miden con uno de estos. Tambien te puede servir. Saludos.


----------



## gera_fime (May 15, 2009)

antes que nada, gracias por la respuesta.
buscare lo que me dices y en caso de no encontrar lo que busco posteare de nuevo.
saludos.


----------

